# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  ماذا لو كان .... ورد ...!!!!

## آلجوري

السلام عليكم ... كيفكم ... إن شاء الله بأحسن حال ..  :Smile:  
كون المنتدى هو مركز لتجمع الشباب ( الذكور ) حبيت أعرف رأيكم بهالموضوع ... 
وكيف انته بتفكر لو كنت فيه ... وكيف غيركم بفكر فيك ( من الشباب طبعا ) 
والموضوع هو التالي ... 
أختي وعلى قولت المسلسلات التاريخية (تنتظر مولودا  :Smile: ) يعني راح اكبر وأصير خاله <<< ما علينا هاد موضوع تاني  :Smile:  
وكونها البكر العيلة مجتمعة وركبت ليستة أسماء اولاد وبنات بتكفي مواليد السعودية كلهم  :Smile:  
أنا مصرة على اسم ما حد راضي يعبرني فيه ... 
على قولت بدك تعقدي الولد ... بكره لما يكبر بصير نكته بين الشباب ... ووووإلخ  

الاسم الي اخترته للمولود الذكر هو .. ورد  :Smile:  
سؤالي بالله يا شباب ويا صبايا مو انه اسم بجنن  :Cry2:  
الشباب شو رايكم ... فعلا لو كان اسمك ورد كان را ح تكون متعقد بين أصحابك ؟؟!! 
هل لو كان الك صاحب اسمه ورد كان فعلا صار بمجتمعكم نكته ؟؟!! 
علما بأن معنى ( ورد ) قبل أن يكون الورد صاحب البتلات الجميلة ذو الرائحة العطرة ..
هو أيضا اسم من أسماء الأسد ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

شكرا ايات  حليت الي مشكلة الاسم يجنن :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

بجنن اسم ورد وخصوصا لشب 
حلووووووووووو  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شو ايااااات شو ورد ما ورد ؟؟؟؟ .....شو مالك؟؟؟!!!!

والله لو اسمي ورد كان انتحرت من عاشر طابق..... ولو بعرف واحد اسمو ورد كان خليتو يكره حالو :Db465236ff: 

لاااااااااا والف لا اسم مش للشباب

قلة اسماء بالكون في اسماء حلوة وفي اسماء الانبياء والرسل والصحابة شو بطلت تنفع....سمو اسامة....صهيب ....كريم.... جواد....مالك ..... اي اسم بس ورد لأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ  أ

----------


## غسان

_حلو الاسم .. تيم حسن ابنه اسمه ورد .._

_بس احتمال يتعرض للتخويث والاستهزاء بالمستقبل .. لانه اسم غريب .. وبناتي شوي .._
_ مش خشن .. مش رجولي .._

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_شو ايااااات شو ورد ما ورد ؟؟؟؟ .....شو مالك؟؟؟!!!!

والله لو اسمي ورد كان انتحرت من عاشر طابق..... ولو بعرف واحد اسمو ورد كان خليتو يكره حالو

لاااااااااا والف لا اسم مش للشباب

قلة اسماء بالكون في اسماء حلوة وفي اسماء الانبياء والرسل والصحابة شو بطلت تنفع....سمو اسامة....صهيب ....كريم.... جواد....مالك ..... اي اسم بس ورد لأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ  أ
_


 ماله الاسم ؟
اي بجنن !
كله موسيقى

----------


## saousana

> شو ايااااات شو ورد ما ورد ؟؟؟؟ .....شو مالك؟؟؟!!!!
> 
> والله لو اسمي ورد كان انتحرت من عاشر طابق..... ولو بعرف واحد اسمو ورد كان خليتو يكره حالو
> 
> لاااااااااا والف لا اسم مش للشباب
> 
> قلة اسماء بالكون في اسماء حلوة وفي اسماء الانبياء والرسل والصحابة شو بطلت تنفع....سمو اسامة....صهيب ....كريم.... جواد....مالك ..... اي اسم بس ورد لأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ  أ


شرير  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## saousana

> _حلو الاسم .. تيم حسن ابنه اسمه ورد .._
> 
> _بس احتمال يتعرض للتخويث والاستهزاء بالمستقبل .. لانه اسم غريب .. وبناتي شوي .._
> _ مش خشن .. مش رجولي .._


اها رجولي  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> _ 
> ماله الاسم ؟
> اي بجنن !
> كله موسيقى_


بلا مالو بلا بطيخ اذا عاجبك سمي لأبنك خليني احشش من الضحك عليه واعملك فيه عقدة نفسية ما يطلع منها لبعد عشرين سنة واعمله مسخرة بين ولادي...ماشي يا ام ورد .... :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _
> 
> شرير_


 :SnipeR (20):  :SnipeR (20): ....شرير مين والناس نايمين ....بالله هاد اسم هاد والله اسم الغضنفر احلى منو :Db465236ff: 

هيني بقلك يا ايات والله غير اكره حالو اذا تعرفت علي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_بلا مالو بلا بطيخ اذا عاجبك سمي لأبنك خليني احشش من الضحك عليه واعملك فيه عقدة نفسية ما يطلع منها لبعد عشرين سنة واعمله مسخرة بين ولادي...ماشي يا ام ورد ...._


 ماشي  وماله اسك ورد يما ؟
بجنن  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
واحكي ام ورد قالت  :Bl (14):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_شكرا ايات حليت الي مشكلة الاسم يجنن_


   صح بجنن  :Eh S(2): 
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_بجنن اسم ورد وخصوصا لشب 

حلووووووووووو_ 




    صح وانا هيك بحكي  :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_....شرير مين والناس نايمين ....بالله هاد اسم هاد والله اسم الغضنفر احلى منو

هيني بقلك يا ايات والله غير اكره حالو اذا تعرفت علي
_


ايات لا تردي هاد احمد عادي يعني سموه واتكلوا على الله  ورد اسمة نعوم وحلوو :Bl (3):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_شو ايااااات شو ورد ما ورد ؟؟؟؟ .....شو مالك؟؟؟!!!!

والله لو اسمي ورد كان انتحرت من عاشر طابق..... ولو بعرف واحد اسمو ورد كان خليتو يكره حالو

لاااااااااا والف لا اسم مش للشباب

قلة اسماء بالكون في اسماء حلوة وفي اسماء الانبياء والرسل والصحابة شو بطلت تنفع....سمو اسامة....صهيب ....كريم.... جواد....مالك ..... اي اسم بس ورد لأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ  أ
_




اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_حلو الاسم .. تيم حسن ابنه اسمه ورد ..

بس احتمال يتعرض للتخويث والاستهزاء بالمستقبل .. لانه اسم غريب .. وبناتي شوي ..
مش خشن .. مش رجولي .._





أما انتو الجوز ... بينتو عن حركات الشباب الي ما الها داعي ... 
شو بناتي ...وغير خشن ... بحكيلك اسم الاسد ورد بدك أخشن من الأسد ؟؟!!

----------


## زهره التوليب

حلو الاسم..
والاحلى تصير ام ورد  :Icon31: 

بس انا بحب اسم تيم :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
....شرير مين والناس نايمين ....بالله هاد اسم هاد والله اسم الغضنفر احلى منو

هيني بقلك يا ايات والله غير اكره حالو اذا تعرفت علي



ايات لا تردي هاد احمد عادي يعني سموه واتكلوا على الله ورد اسمة نعوم وحلوو
_



احمد .... ليش .. :Cry2: 

وبعدين مها صحيح الاسم عجبك بس خفي عليه اشوي .... لأنه انا الي حاجزه بالأول ... إذا اختي ما بدها اياه الابنها راح اخده لابني  الله يطعمك تسمي لإبنك  :SnipeR (30): 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_حلو الاسم..
والاحلى تصير ام ورد 

بس انا بحب اسم تيم
_


 لا لا ورد احلى من تيم  :Db465236ff:  فكري بورد مو غلط  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> حلو الاسم..
> والاحلى تصير ام ورد 
> 
> بس انا بحب اسم تيم


لا والله انا بحب اسم تيم 
ما دخلني ممنوع تحبي  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  


_لا والله انا بحب اسم تيم_ 
_ما دخلني ممنوع تحبي_  


ليش هالفضايح هاي بين الشباب هلا ..
انا ومها بنتقاتل مين ام ورد
وسوسن وزهرة مين ام تيم :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
....شرير مين والناس نايمين ....بالله هاد اسم هاد والله اسم الغضنفر احلى منو

هيني بقلك يا ايات والله غير اكره حالو اذا تعرفت علي



ايات لا تردي هاد احمد عادي يعني سموه واتكلوا على الله ورد اسمة نعوم وحلوو




احمد .... ليش .. 
وبعدين مها صحيح الاسم عجبك بس خفي عليه اشوي .... لأنه انا الي حاجزه بالأول ... إذا اختي ما بدها اياه الابنها راح اخده لابني الله يطعمك تسمي لإبنك 

 لا ما الي دخل_

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> 
> _ايات لا تردي هاد احمد عادي يعني سموه واتكلوا على الله ورد اسمة نعوم وحلوو
> _


 :Db465236ff: >>> شو هاد احمد عادي ..كأني بنهان قاعد....ماشي مها ما رح ارد عليكي اصلا شو بدو يطلع منك غير هيك...والله سميرة الحقيرة احسن منك :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_>>> شو هاد احمد عادي ..كأني بنهان قاعد....ماشي مها ما رح ارد عليكي اصلا شو بدو يطلع منك غير هيك...والله سميرة الحقيرة احسن منك_


 مين سميرة بس ؟!!!!

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  


لا والله انا بحب اسم تيم 
ما دخلني ممنوع تحبي  


ليش هالفضايح هاي بين الشباب هلا ..
انا ومها بنتقاتل مين ام ورد
وسوسن وزهرة مين ام تيم_



  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
> _
> 
> لا والله انا بحب اسم تيم 
> ما دخلني ممنوع تحبي_


وبعديييييييين...حبيه ياستي مين مانعك :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

:


> وبعديييييييين...حبيه ياستي مين مانعك


 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري 					 
> _
> 
> ليش هالفضايح هاي بين الشباب هلا ..
> انا ومها بنتقاتل مين ام ورد
> وسوسن وزهرة مين ام تيم_


اه صح فضايح :Db465236ff: 
انا بحب اسم تيم بس مش رح اكون ام تيم..لاني بدي اسمي ابني (ان شاء الله) على اسم باباتي :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
> _:
> 
> _


 :Eh S(2):  لاتزعلي..خلص خديه :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
> _اقتباس: 
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
> >>> شو هاد احمد عادي ..كأني بنهان قاعد....ماشي مها ما رح ارد عليكي اصلا شو بدو يطلع منك غير هيك...والله سميرة الحقيرة احسن منك
> 
> 
> مين سميرة بس ؟!!!!
> _


ما بتعرفي مين سميرة :SnipeR (83):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _ما بتعرفي مين سميرة_


احمد روق شوي ياخوي :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_ما بتعرفي مين سميرة_


ماحصلي الشرف

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> 
> 
> _ 
> ماحصلي الشرف
> _


مين سميرة الحقيرة؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> _احمد روق شوي ياخوي_


كيف بدي اروق يا خية والانسة مها نازلة فيي هجوم عنيف ....بس الواحد شو بدو يحكي اذا مش عارفة مين سميرة الحقيرة تخيلي :SnipeR (83):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (83): ليش مين سميره؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> _ليش مين سميره؟_


سميرة الحقيرة ..... بنت حقيرة :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## آلجوري

طيب حاليا أنا شايف الموضوع قلب على تيم والاخت سميرة ... وعيب نحكي ح ق ي ر ة  :SnipeR (30): 

شو صار باسم   ورد  :Cry2:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> حلو الاسم..
> والاحلى تصير ام ورد 
> 
> بس انا بحب اسم تيم


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
__


 هلا هاد الي طلع معك ؟؟!! 

طيب ... شكرا لمرورك الطيب ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> هلا هاد الي طلع معك ؟؟!! 
> 
> طيب ... شكرا لمرورك الطيب ..


عفوا

----------


## ajluni top

مش حلو :SnipeR (83):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top 					 
_مش حلو_

*أصلا كان يوم أغبر يوم ما طلبت رأيك 
*

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري 					 
_اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top                      
مش حلو

أصلا كان يوم أغبر يوم ما طلبت رأيك 

من مره سميه الغنضفر
_

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top 					 
_اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري                      
اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top                      
مش حلو

أصلا كان يوم أغبر يوم ما طلبت رأيك 

من مره سميه الغنضفر
_ 

*قصدك الغضنفر ... والله حلو كمان ...

بس خلينا هلا بورد ... انت متخيل وحاسس أديش هو اسم رنان وحلو ومعنى احلى واحلى 
هلا لو كان اسمك ورد بتزعل ؟؟!!
وإذا الك صاحب اسمه ورد بتعلق علي ؟؟!!
*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ايات شكلين ما بحكي الاسم حلو  :Bl (35):

----------


## ajluni top

لا عادي
بس ورد مش خاش مخي
والناس اذواق
انا الصراحه اكثر شي بحب اسم راشد, هاشم, زيد, محمد, زين العابدين, عبدالرحمن,اسامه, حمزه.........الخ

على كل مبروك مقدما

انا رايح اصلي العصر

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha 					 
_ايات شكلين ما بحكي الاسم حلو_ 

*خير ابوشهاب ؟؟!! بدي أعرف كيف الشباب بتفكر ..ويا ريتين ما اعرفت 
* 
 	اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top 					 
_لا عادي
بس ورد مش خاش مخي
والناس اذواق
انا الصراحه اكثر شي بحب اسم راشد, هاشم, زيد, محمد, زين العابدين, عبدالرحمن,اسامه, حمزه.........الخ

على كل مبروك مقدما

انا رايح اصلي العصر_

*له بس هاي هي الاسماء الي بتحبها ... ليش مقلل هيك .. 

الله يبارك فيك ..

وتقبل الله سلفا ..
*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يا جماعه الاسم حلو, وبجنن  
لكن ممكن نضع الشب بوضع محرج بالمجمتع ونظلمه بأسمه, تعليقات الناس والاحراج والاستهزاء الي ممكن يتعرض اله الشب وخصوصا في مرحلة الطفوله بتشكل اله مشكله نفسيه وعقده من حاله ومن اسمه, احنا ليش نظلمه بأسمه ونعرضه لهيك مواقف محرجه هو بغنى عنها .. يعني لانه عجبنا نعمل هيك؟؟ حتى بالدين حثنا انه نتختار اسم ما يسبب لصاحبه مشكال ولا احراج ولا شي,, الاسم حلو ما اختلفنا لكن تحسبا للاحراج مش اكثر

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 					 
_يا جماعه الاسم حلو, وبجنن  
لكن ممكن نضع الشب بوضع محرج بالمجمتع ونظلمه بأسمه, تعليقات الناس والاحراج والاستهزاء الي ممكن يتعرض اله الشب وخصوصا في مرحلة الطفوله بتشكل اله مشكله نفسيه وعقده من حاله ومن اسمه, احنا ليش نظلمه بأسمه ونعرضه لهيك مواقف محرجه هو بغنى عنها .. يعني لانه عجبنا نعمل هيك؟؟ حتى بالدين حثنا انه نتختار اسم ما يسبب لصاحبه مشكال ولا احراج ولا شي,, الاسم حلو ما اختلفنا لكن تحسبا للاحراج مش اكثر_

*شكرا لرأيك يا عمار .. 
*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh                      
يا جماعه الاسم حلو, وبجنن 
لكن ممكن نضع الشب بوضع محرج بالمجمتع ونظلمه بأسمه, تعليقات الناس والاحراج والاستهزاء الي ممكن يتعرض اله الشب وخصوصا في مرحلة الطفوله بتشكل اله مشكله نفسيه وعقده من حاله ومن اسمه, احنا ليش نظلمه بأسمه ونعرضه لهيك مواقف محرجه هو بغنى عنها .. يعني لانه عجبنا نعمل هيك؟؟ حتى بالدين حثنا انه نتختار اسم ما يسبب لصاحبه مشكال ولا احراج ولا شي,, الاسم حلو ما اختلفنا لكن تحسبا للاحراج مش اكثر





شكرا لرأيك يا عمار .. 



_


 عفوا :Icon31:

----------


## حلم حياتي

بصراحه الاسم حلو وناعم 
بس براي مو كتير لشب 
طيب جوري بلكي طلعت بنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هيك بتنحل المشكلة  والاسم حلو لبنت اكتر
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

ورد 
والله اسم بجنن راح اسمي واحد من اولادي ورد :Db465236ff:  يعني اسم لطيف وناعم

----------


## معاذ القرعان

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff: 

المسكين بدكم تظلموه بالاسم كل الاسامي خلصت ما ظل الا ورد 
شفيلك اسم غيره 
سموه معاذ  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلم حياتي 					 
_بصراحه الاسم حلو وناعم 
بس براي مو كتير لشب 
طيب جوري بلكي طلعت بنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هيك بتنحل المشكلة  والاسم حلو لبنت اكتر
_

*ما انا هيك بحكيلهم البنت جوري .. بحكولي لا بكفينا جوري وحدة 
*

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ القرعان 					 
_   

المسكين بدكم تظلموه بالاسم كل الاسامي خلصت ما ظل الا ورد 
شفيلك اسم غيره 
سموه معاذ_ 

*ماله ورد  أحلى من معاذ  إن شاء الله بس معاذ ما يكون اسمك 
*

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام 					 
_ورد 
والله اسم بجنن راح اسمي واحد من اولادي ورد يعني اسم لطيف وناعم_

*وأخيرا طلع شب بأيد هالاسم 
شكرا محمد لمرورك 
*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ القرعان 					 
> _   
> 
> المسكين بدكم تظلموه بالاسم كل الاسامي خلصت ما ظل الا ورد 
> شفيلك اسم غيره 
> سموه معاذ_ 
> 
> *ماله ورد  أحلى من معاذ  إن شاء الله بس معاذ ما يكون اسمك 
> *




لا هاذ اسم عمتي  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ القرعان 					 
_
لا هاذ اسم عمتي 
_

*إذا عمتك بسيطة مو موجوده هون .. بنقدر نحكي ع الاسم لما نمل 
*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ القرعان 					 
> _
> لا هاذ اسم عمتي 
> _
> 
> *إذا عمتك بسيطة مو موجوده هون .. بنقدر نحكي ع الاسم لما نمل 
> *




اها عادي هي مسامحيتك انا عنها

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

سموه ورد واتوكلو على الله

----------


## النورس الحزين

هاذا اسم حلو (ورد) ولاكن بمجتمع اخر غير الي احنا فية  :SnipeR (62):

----------

